# Do You Tell People You Post in a Maltese Forum?



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just curious if you tell people you post in a Maltese Forum? If you do, do you tell only close friends or family? What do they say or think about it? 

My husband and close friends know. My co-worker will actually come see some of the cute pics if I'm at work!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh I tell people! Well, my good friends. I've been able to give them good, valuable advice about dogs in general and have always credited it to SM. When I meet other Maltese parents, I always ask them about SM to see if they are fellow members! I've never met any.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

of course I do. It doesn't matter what others think. I have even invited others to come check us out. I love sm and am very thankful I have everyone here. Caring family here.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Not really. My friends already think I'm way over the top with Perri, if they knew I belonged to a Maltese forum they'd die! Only one friend knows, and I think she's forgotten LOL. As far as family, one of my aunts who is a big dog lover knows, and my little sister who saw the site on my computer. She knows not to tell our parents LOL because they'd really think I'd lost it. You have no idea how much I've wanted to say something about this place though when I get stuff from them about how they've never ever seen another dog in a stroller ect... I just thought oh if only they knew about SM!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

everyone knows Sparkey has a lot of online friends but I haven't told anyone where exactly. for sure I don't want my boss to know. I was on sm today for 8 hours straight. didn't work at all and I don't want them to see my confession here


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> everyone knows Sparkey has a lot of online friends but I haven't told anyone where exactly. for sure I don't want my boss to know. I was on sm today for 8 hours straight. didn't work at all and I don't want them to see my confession here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you work??? I want to work there!!! I used to be on SM a lot at work before my new manager started last year and I got written up for too much Internet usage!!! HA HA!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Heck yeah! I don't care if people think I'm nuts. I, too, have been able to give people valuable information about taking care of your pups because of the site. I'm not ashamed!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I tell people! My family thinks im







and way too into Mia! My bf think im crazy too!! I tell other malt owners and even told the people at the malt meet-up i went to...I wonder if anyone joined??


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

my coworkers know, my friends know, my family knows (they always ask "why are you going to _____? do you even know anyone there?" and sometimes i say no, but other times i have to explain i'm meeting up with someone i met on a dog forum LOL). they all think i'm







to meet people from online LOL. i've made some great friends from some maltese forums.

i only visit SM, as frankly, i dont have time for all the other forums, i enjoy DOING so many other things that dont involve sitting at a computer LOL. i met a woman at petsmart who told me she was on 4 yorkie forums, 2 general dog forums, had dogster AND myspace pages for each of her 4 yorkies, AND held down a full time job. she mentioned her cats, but didn't go into what kinds of online tomfoolery she engages in for the cats....

and here i always thought, "AM, you need more hobbies...."


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I tell people! My family thinks im
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...my husband thinks I'm "way too into the dogs".







I can't help it...I love my furbabies!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL Most of my friends and family know, but the only one who doesn't think i am nuts is my vet! She also joins in forums online for her dogs!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I tell everybody that will listen all about Maltese and the forum. 

*Dat's my mommy...no shame in her game. ~Sassy*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I tell people also. I've made some great friends here that I really care about.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

My husband knows and has no problem with it. I don't tell anyone else because this has become my place to feel comfortable with a group who has common interests and where I can get advice on tough subject. You all are so helpful and kind, I can't thank you enough


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yup, I tell 'em. I mean, not everybody, but all my friends and family members know. Most people that are more than acquaintances know that I'm totally over the top about my Josielove. Most of my clients know all about Josie and have seen plenty of pics on my phone. Josie has even met some of my clients but SSSSHHHH don't tell my boss, because it's specifically against policy. Josie is going to meet some of my clients on Friday this week, as a special treat for them (and for me).

Josie says: Everybody knows my mommy is totally in love with me!!! Yep, she's nuts!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YES , I have no shame . I'm already considered " SPECIAL " in my neighbourhood - I have an identical twin and when we walk our 7 long haired pups it creates a stir . Sarah


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

My parents know I am a member here in SM and they think its great. I'm always telling them about everything I learn here and show them all the cute pictures. But I told one friend of my and she thought I was a wacko!







But I dont really care since this is coming from a person who doesnt even have a dog.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, I do tell most of them. They all know I adore my fluffies. I've told a few other Maltese owners about it too, but they never join up.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I work at a computer store. hey I need unlimited internet access, I have to answer emails and do research on computer parts and get prices.







 no one can control me, well unless they stumble into this forum , then I'm busted and fired.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

No I don't tell anyone, they think Im off the wall already this would confirm it







.No Im not ashamed I just feel I want to be here by myself without the people in my everyday life.My husband and kids know though,,
ANDREA


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

> i met a woman at petsmart who told me she was on 4 yorkie forums, 2 general dog forums, had dogster AND myspace pages for each of her 4 yorkies, AND held down a full time job. she mentioned her cats, but didn't go into what kinds of online tomfoolery she engages in for the cats....
> 
> and here i always thought, "AM, you need more hobbies...."
> 
> ...



Hey that was me!!







Not really but it is pretty close, I live in Ohio too except I have 3 yorkies not 4 and I belong to 1 yorkie forum, two maltese forums, a cocker spaniel forum, and a doberman forum. But I am only active every day on two of the forums, the other forums I try to do as often as I can. Oh and I do have dogster pages for all 8 dogs, but I am not very active at dogster, I don't have the time. Oh and I do have 3 cats too and they have caster pages!!


















All my family and friends know I am a huge animal lover and they all know and expect me to be active in online forums about my furbabies. So yes, you could say I tell people about maltese forums along with the other forums as well.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I do but I don't necessarily mention which website it is. I like to go online (and to SM) here and there through out my day and sometimes I do vent and don't want anyone I know to recognize me, lol. My hubby knows all about THIS site, though, and he even suggests that I come here and ask first whenever something is up with Ollie.

Being a new malt owner I have a lot of questions. As he's getting "older" (10 mos now) I'm also getting a little bit of experience that I can share as well. As well as share other things non-raising-malts issues, too. It's been an unbelievable place of support, encouragement and learning!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep I sure do, I tell all about the wonderful people who come together in SM to help one another when things get tough, laugh together at the antics of our sweet little furkids, share all their beautiful pictures and daily developments and most importantly, we are a wonderful close community, even though most of us are many miles apart.
The warmth and understanding that comes from all here is more like a family and I am not in the least bit shy about telling anyone that I spend all my free time sitting at my desk chatting with all my special friends


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

all my true friends know about this place and of course family knows... they know just how important my doggies are to me.... and of course, they all know SM came in veeeerrry handy when massimo was diagnosed with epilepsy and also when it was time for me to add to my furry family.... 
i've been befriended by people who share the same interest as i have, what's so shameful about that?









my husband has even directed people to scope out SM when they were interested in getting the same breed of dog we have... and i have shown nonmalt people this place, they were so impressed with the little community we have here that they went in search of a forum for a breed of their own!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

YES!!! My husband tells everyone about SM. He even tells his clients!! He talks "Maltese" with everyone...grocery store, dog bakery, bank, strangers. If he sees someone with a Malt he will chase after them to talk "Maltese". When I walk by the meat dept. in the grocery store the Butcher will say " how are your Boyz and Bob?". He has pictures of the Boyz to show around and always shares stories from SM.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, and they look at me like I'm nuts. That's why I'm comfortable here...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sure, I always mention SM in conversation as EVERYONE knows I love my dogs so much. Anyway, who else can I blame when people look at me funny when I show them the dog's armoire and all their clothes?

I don't want them to think I'm the only looney around!!


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

Everybody knows about SM!
It's my break from work,
It's my knowledge base,
And I am addicted to the pics forum!








My mom is upset that I have not posted any
pictures yet of Tink.
She thinks she is the cutest puppy there is
and wants to be able to brag








Yep, She is The Greatest Grandma
to her skin-kids & fur-kids


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, I tell everyone who's a dog lover, I've found non-doggy people aren't very understanding! Now if we're out at some dog function, like a pet day or something like that and I see another Malt, I'm all over 'em wanting to know where they got their baby, how old, etc, then I tell them about SM. I've never seen anyone join, but I keep spreading the word.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I tend to think people who AREN'T on some kind of forum, are a bit behind the times. The internet is bigger than life. Years ago, it was dorky and desperate, to meet friends online. Now it's the cool thing to do.

My sister doesn't even know how to "google". I've tried to get her involved. She even signed up on SM, but that was the last of it. We haven't heard a peep out of her.
















I was on a Chihuahua forum, with my DIL, for awhile. I had to join when my son told me a poster said their Chihuahua was ugly.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

my family and friends know that im on spoiled maltese.. this forum has helped me out so much, i never imagined that i would learn so much from a forum, i love it! my family thinks its normal that im on the forum but some of my guy friends think im a little cuckoo...


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

My husband and a few of my friends know.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My husband knows because I am always telling him info. about the dogs, especially regarding health and food. He is just as maltese obsessed, minus the forum


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I tell people. Especially if I'm sharing information I got from here.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I tell everyone I meet with a Malt about the Maltese sites I know of. I just can't believe some haven't shown up yet here. Most people "seem" so excited to know there are other Maltese people waiting to see photos of their "babys" here online.

oh well...

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I tell ppl. Some of them laugh at first, but when I tell them how helpful and wonderful the members are they think its pretty cool. I love SM so I don't care what anyone says anyway


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404165
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i know it wasnt you because you didn't mention the business card she hands out







the card has all of the dogster/myspace/etc pages for all her pets.







one of the groomers there always runs from her when they see her walking around, because she apparently asks why no one has logged onto dogster/myspace/whatever else to "befriend" her dogs LOL. the groomer is like, "...but, but...BUT! we're 'friends' with your dogs... IN REAL LIFE, in PERSON, UP CLOSE... we've MET your dogs IN REAL TIME...." i keep meaning to visit yorkietalk or some other sites to look for her, but i always lose interest/recheck my own sanity while googling "yorkietalk" to find the site.







i imagine her day is spent trying to make friends for her dogs LOL

but oh well, if it makes her happy and gives her joy (which it obviously does!), there's nothing wrong with it. she's just a little more extreme than most, i guess. i can certainly appreciate the passion she has for her pets! everyone here has the same passion, myself included, and it definitely makes us more interesting!!







(if not crazy===and that's NOT a bad thing!







)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404261
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Yep, I know a few folks who "live and love" on the internet. It is a bit strange. 

I caught LBB "looking" for friends, on the internet, the other day. Didn't work though, even over the internet, he bugs the crap out of everyone.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've told a few people. Hubby knows but has no interest in participating. One of the girls at work will look at the pictures when I bring up the site. Most of the other people I know just aren't interested. I've recommended this site to a few people I've met with Maltese, but I've never seen anyone I recognize on here. It's just as well. Actually I'm glad no one in my imediate circle is on this site (at least that I know of).
I feel free to express my opinion without worrying what anyone else thinks. Of course, I pretty much do that anyway, whether I know you or not. I am not the shy, quiet type.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sure, anyone who knows me or meets me knows that I belong to SM!! I tell other Maltese owners, but I don't think anyone has joined as of yet........Hubby is as big a fan of our Boys and SM as I am!!*

*Hubby isn't exactly the computer guru that he would like to be so he stands behind me and looks at the pictures and reads the info. He will stop a person and talk Maltese in a heartbeat just as quickly as I would...... He tells people about SM and Petedge.com all the time!! LOL*

*That's my man!*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Absolutely I do! I also invite them to take a look.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Nope, no one really knows about much of the forums I go on. I go on alot of forums, and only a few people actually know of one. Some of my friends...It's not that I am ashamed of it. Not by any means!! I love these forums with all my heart, but I'd rather them not know. Last time I told my mom about my favorite pet forum, she made fun of me and told my dad and my sis and they made fun of me to. So I am no longer telling them. When I get older, I will probably meet alot of people from different forums, and they will think I'm a freako, but I don't care! I love SM, but I'd just rather keep it on the down low.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I tell everyone I see with a maltese to come here. I don't know if they do, but I tell them.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh I absolutely tell everyone! Most especially people who talk about getting a Maltese or a "lap dog" or ANY dog. I warn them that I am about to get on my soap box and I brief them on where there dogs come from if they buy from pet stores, newspaper ads, internet ads, street corners, "friend of a friend", etc. Then I tell them to find a forum like Spoiled Maltese through Google and if they can't find a breed-specific forum for the breed they are looking for I tell them to come to Spoiled Maltese and check out the Breeders Forum and learn how to find a proper breeder.

In fact I saw a question posted on my Liver Shunt and MVD Support forum in Yahoo about how to sell puppies and I answered that person BEGGING them NOT to do what they were planning to do until they at least came to Spoiled Maltese and read several of the Forum posts and threads about Health, Food and Breeders. It was a fairly extensive answer I gave and I only hope and pray it helped.

SM is my touchstone for doggie info and I am thrilled to be able to also share what I have learned. Like many other respondents to this thread I have urged other Malt owners I have met to come here but I can't tell if any have. They certainly haven't PM'd me if they have but who knows.....maybe they forgot I was "Pico's Parent".

I am always telling my husband about "this SM member who said this, did that, etc."


----------

